# web-app config

## schorsch_76

On my server i have cgit, bugzilla and docuwiki running. The most anoying thing are the updates of the web apps via webapp-config. If portage updates them, the installation of the web apps (vhosts) are totally broken. Nothing is working. I got several installations of docuwiki. I would like to update them one by one. To prevent any damage to my running sites, i masked any new versions of the web apps. This is of course a security risk! Is there any guide how to handle the webapp-config tool? In fact, i start to hate it.....

I know of this wiki site, but it could not help me.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Webapp-config

As an example:

```
mouri ~ # webapp-config --list-installs

/var/vhosts/munin.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs/bugs

/var/vhosts/git.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs

/var/vhosts/portage.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs

/var/vhosts/www.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs/.

/var/vhosts/docu.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs/.

/var/vhosts/wm.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs/.

mouri ~ # webapp-config --show-installed

* Fatal error: No .webapp file in /var/vhosts/schorsch-tech.de/htdocs; unable to continue

* Fatal error(s) - aborting
```

It seems it doesnt even know what is installed. Is it only me who has problems with that tool?   :Question: 

Edit: as an example: I updated cgit from 0.10 to 0.12. THe wiki tells me

 *Quote:*   

> To update a previously installed webapp:
> 
> root #webapp-config -U owncloud 

 

So i run

```
webapp-config -U cgit

usage: webapp-config [-ICU] [-dghus] <APPLICATION VERSION>

webapp-config: error: argument -U/--upgrade: expected 2 arguments
```

cgit is installed at 

/var/vhosts/portage.schorsch-tech.de/htdocs

```
webapp-config -U cgit 0.12

* Install dir flag not supplied, defaulting to "cgit".

* Fatal error: Cannot clean!

* Fatal error: No package installed in /var/vhosts/schorsch-tech.de/htdocs/cgit

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

mouri georg # 

```

So what does this tool help me?

----------

## forrestfunk81

You have to specify the directory under the htdocs dir with -d parameter (e.g. "-d /" means install to vhost_dir/htdocs/). And possibly you have to specify your host to (-h parameter). My webapps are installed in /var/www/subdomain.domain.tld/htdocs, which works with following upgrade command:

```

webapp-config -U owncloud 8.2.0 -h subdomain.domain.tld -d /

```

And yes, webapp-config is not intuitive. I don't like this tool neither. But currently it works for me.

----------

## Ant P.

What I usually do with these is emerge them to get the source tarballs and deps, then ignore webapp-config and set them up by hand. It doesn't auto-update existing apps installed via it anyway, afaik, so there's no real downside to not using it.

----------

